# Snapper recipes



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to see if anyone has some r. snapper recipes besides frying


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Grilling it is the way to go!! Some sray butter, sprinkle some Paul Prudhomme's seafood magic on it... Good luck!! (Most Publix carry his seasoning) If not, here is the link to order his whole line of seasoning. Every one I ever tried is great!!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC8QgwgwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FPrudhommes-Magic-Seasoning-Blends-2-Ounce%2Fdp%2Faccessories%2FB0000CDBPT&ei=ajYJToePJImFtgenq5F5&usg=AFQjCNH92ene8yZ_C-NPLUT4QRF7ldHH4Q


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cut the filet off, leave skin and scales. Lots of butter, lemon, s&p or other seasonings and grill for a few. Slides right off the skin perfectly done.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

mayo, parmesean (sp), about 1/2n1/2 ratio... dash of whatsthishere sauce, habenaro sauce to taste...slather liberally on filets...bake on high heat 400* for about 10 mins...finish off at broil until topping is a golden brown...enjoy


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone, probably cook some tonight.


----------



## 2tofly (Jan 16, 2009)

Skinless fillets, marinate in a little Dale's (not too much needed or too long as it may overpower, 13-30 minutes) throw on a HOT grill, turn once, take off when just done (not dried out, a little underdone is better than a little overdone). Only takes minutes. Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

This is what I am doing tonight. You will need 

2filet of favorite fish. I prefer dolphin but snapper will do. 
italian dressing 
garlic powder 
2 sticks of butter
3 bell peppers (red orange and green) 
black pepper (I prefer cracked chefs pepper for texture. 

Marinate the fish in italian for about 15 minutes. 
Chop up your peppers (without seeds) into strips about 1/8 wide. 
melt the butter and mix to taste with garlic powder

Make foil boats and place fish on the bottom and pour melted butter with garlic around the fish. Add pepper to taste and add the bell peppers on top of fish and seal foil boat. 

Grill at low temp for about 10 minutes. Absolutly fabulous. 

Also if you have not tried frying with Panko you should give that a shot as well. Nothing better than panko fried snapper except maybe panko fried scamp.


----------



## monstermash (Feb 18, 2011)

The wife said she was tired of fried so we tried this, snapper Vera Cruz, and it has become one of our favorites.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/grilled-snapper-vera-cruz-recipe/index.html 

It's really easy and crazy good.


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Feelin Wright
I tried the recipe you posted. Awesome:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

